
Enough JavaScript to be dangerous in 2016 - sam217
https://blog.hellojs.org/enough-javascript-to-be-dangerous-in-2016-5d04b3439e16#.gxtsz313w
======
tom_wilde
Nice discussion, but where's the example src code?

